# Say hello to WHC's new Domains Product Manager



## efalcon__ (May 5, 2021)

It's my great pleasure to announce the arrival of WHC's new Domain Product Manager, Frank Michlick!  O 

Many of you might know Frank as [notify]FM[/notify] on this forum, and some have likely crossed paths with him both virtually or in real life at various industry events. Frank is a domain veteran with decades of experience in registrar operations, including domain investing, TBR, domain aftermarket and registrar accreditation and audits.

Frank will help WHC build a better domain experience for Canadian businesses, entrepreneurs and domain investors alike. He's also going to be your go-to guy to help manage larger domain portfolios and for domain-related questions and concerns, on this forum and beyond. And yes, he'll collect feature requests, answer your "when is feature X going to be available?" questions (hint: soon!) and provide direct assistance to domainers wanting quick & direct answers or assistance from a knowledgeable source.

This is just one more step in our WHC's ongoing journey to earn your business. Stay tuned for more and welcome to the team, Frank!


----------



## FM__ (May 5, 2021)

Thank you [notify]efalcon[/notify] for the kind words and hello everyone  Looking forward to working with WHC and also with all of you. I'll try to jump into the threads that had open questions for us.

So now you know the other "deal" that [notify]rlm[/notify] referred to the other day.


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 5, 2021)

Congratulations, you may want to put that into your signature so people know.

I have been in touch with Emil via support telling him what I would like to see happen so getting a veteran domainer involved can only further our goals.

I am happy for Emil & Frank

Reach out to me if you think dn.ca can help in any way


----------



## Spex (May 5, 2021)

Congrats [notify]FM[/notify]


----------



## rlm__ (May 5, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## jaydub__ (May 5, 2021)

*THUMBSUP* great news! congrats [notify]FM[/notify]

**please make sure they are careful if tinkering with the Siber TBR


----------



## domains (May 5, 2021)

Congrats!

those .ca domain renewals at Siber need to be made a lot lower without asking.


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 5, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> those .ca domain renewals at Siber need to be made a lot lower without asking.



They will have a special price for dn members that have 75+ domains in their account.

Since transfers are $9.99 that is the lowest it can go it is easy to transfer in 75 domains and then open a ticket with support, tell them you are a dn.ca member and that should get you the deal.

You can contact Emil or Gassan via this link if there are any difficulties.
https://dn.ca/userlist.php?username=&show_group=7

At the moment pricing is being worked on and I know what it is but I was told not to divulge it yet. I can tell you there are no worries and everyone should be happy when all is said and done.


----------



## Esdiel (May 6, 2021)

Congrats @FM!! I'm sure you will be great in this role!

Should we now reach out to you about special pricing at WHC/Siber or is Gassan still the go-to guy for that?


----------



## FM__ (May 6, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> Congrats @FM!! I'm sure you will be great in this role!
> 
> Should we now reach out to you about special pricing at WHC/Siber or is Gassan still the go-to guy for that?



Thank you.

The pricing is still set up by Gassan and his sales team, if anything changes, I'll let you know here.


----------



## FM__ (May 6, 2021)

FM said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> The pricing is still set up by Gassan and his sales team, if anything changes, I'll let you know here.



Sorry, let me correct this, please reach out to me with regards to the pricing as well, if you're looking to have 75+ domains at WHC. Be patient though, I've got some learning to do. PM here, or frank@whc.ca .


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 6, 2021)

FM said:
			
		

> PM here, or frank@whc.ca



[notify]FM[/notify]

Go into settings and change your board email address to frank@whc.ca and all your board emails will go to your business whc account.

You can also set your Board email address as visible under settings if you desire.


----------



## lotsofcoffee (May 6, 2021)

Congrats [notify]FM[/notify]!


----------



## FM__ (May 6, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> [notify]FM[/notify]
> 
> Go into settings and change your board email address to frank@whc.ca and all your board emails will go to your business whc account.
> 
> You can also set your Board email address as visible under settings if you desire.



Done.


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 12, 2021)

[notify]DomainTrader[/notify]

Hey Dan this is the topic I was telling you about where Frank was announced as WHC's product manager.


----------



## Eby__ (May 12, 2021)

Congratulations [notify]FM[/notify] . Wow.. nice to hear that.


----------



## FM__ (May 12, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> Congratulations [notify]FM[/notify] . Wow.. nice to hear that.



Thank you, Eby.


----------



## DomainTrader (May 13, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> [notify]DomainTrader[/notify]
> 
> Hey Dan this is the topic I was telling you about where Frank was announced as WHC's product manager.



Thank you Frank

@fm congratulations on your new role at whc

@whc congratulations on a great acquisition 

My best to you both


----------



## Nafti (May 13, 2021)

Congratulations [notify]FM[/notify].


----------



## FM__ (May 13, 2021)

DomainTrader said:
			
		

> @fm congratulations on your new role at whc
> 
> @whc congratulations on a great acquisition
> 
> My best to you both



Thank you, Dan.



			
				Nafti said:
			
		

> Congratulations [notify]FM[/notify].



Thank you


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 28, 2021)

Had a nice telephone meeting with [notify]FM[/notify] yesterday.

WHC got themselves a great product manager!!


----------



## FM__ (May 28, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Had a nice telephone meeting with [notify]FM[/notify] yesterday.
> 
> WHC got themselves a great product manager!!



Thank you for the kind words, I enjoyed our conversation as well.


----------

